# Wood Stove vs. zero clearance stove



## GrannyM (Jan 25, 2017)

I've been reading all kinds of posts and threads and am learning a lot.  But I haven't yet found a concise answer to my questions.
We are doing a remodel that will create a new, large living room in which i would like a wood burning source of heat.  I really like the looks of the ZC units (I love the traditional fireplace with mantle) but can't figure out why they are so much more expensive than free standing wood stoves.  Am I missing something?

They would still require the construction of a "fireplace" so the total cost is astronomical compared to a free standing stove (unless I've just been looking at the wrong products).

Is this correct and if so, why?

Thank you!!


----------



## oconnor (Jan 25, 2017)

A ZC fireplace doesn't need you to build a fireplace. The installation instructions will cover what is needed, but essentially they will screw into a wood constructed frame. Here's an example from the RSF Focus 320 manual


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2017)

GrannyM said:


> I've been reading all kinds of posts and threads and am learning a lot.  But I haven't yet found a concise answer to my questions.
> We are doing a remodel that will create a new, large living room in which i would like a wood burning source of heat.  I really like the looks of the ZC units (I love the traditional fireplace with mantle) but can't figure out why they are so much more expensive than free standing wood stoves.  Am I missing something?
> 
> They would still require the construction of a "fireplace" so the total cost is astronomical compared to a free standing stove (unless I've just been looking at the wrong products).
> ...


A zero clearance fireplace has to have another jacket around it for protection to get it down to the zero-clearance rating. So more sheetmetal involved. Some ZC fireplaces are not that much more than the freestanding equivalent. For example a freestanding PE Summit is about  $2500 with blower and their ZC FP30 is $3500 (blower included).


----------



## GrannyM (Jan 25, 2017)

begreen said:


> A zero clearance fireplace has to have another jacket around it for protection to get it down to the zero-clearance rating. So more sheetmetal involved. Some ZC fireplaces are not that much more than the freestanding equivalent. For example a freestanding PE Summit is about  $2500 with blower and their ZC FP30 is $3500 (blower included).



Thank you! That makes sense.  I think I'm looking at making a box surround of some kind like a big stone fireplace for a freestanding wood stove--any ideas/cautions about that?  I assume we'll need certain clearance around it but I haven't done much research yet.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 25, 2017)

Look around here, and you will see different looks you can do with free standing wood stoves. Due to there intense heat they require clearances to the sides back and front. I believe you can get installation manuals on line and check clearances. Watch out for the hearth requirement. Mine was just ember protection. So I did stone under the stove. Others require the hearth to have higher R values. Most inserts need blowers. Others can comment on them. But they must make a bit of noise.


----------



## venator260 (Jan 25, 2017)

GrannyM said:


> Thank you! That makes sense.  I think I'm looking at making a box surround of some kind like a big stone fireplace for a freestanding wood stove--any ideas/cautions about that?  I assume we'll need certain clearance around it but I haven't done much research yet.


I was looking to do this for a time. It seems like your talking about an alcove installation. Not all free standing stoves have the clearances published for this. One company that seems to publish these for all of their stoves is Jotul. 

In the end, I think I'm going with a zc unit. It seems like it will be easier for me to  build to the proper specs what I need to install it.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2017)

GrannyM said:


> Thank you! That makes sense.  I think I'm looking at making a box surround of some kind like a big stone fireplace for a freestanding wood stove--any ideas/cautions about that?  I assume we'll need certain clearance around it but I haven't done much research yet.


That becomes an alcove installation. Pay close attention to the stove's clearances in that case, including the ceiling requirement.


----------



## AppleRock (Jan 26, 2017)

begreen said:


> A zero clearance fireplace has to have another jacket around it for protection to get it down to the zero-clearance rating. So more sheetmetal involved. Some ZC fireplaces are not that much more than the freestanding equivalent. For example a freestanding PE Summit is about  $2500 with blower and their ZC FP30 is $3500 (blower included).



Building on this, I've always wondered if this "jacket" hampers heat output. I know the heat shields "channel" the heat radiated from the sides, back (and to some extent top) of the firebox to the top of the ZC box, where it is either injected into the room through natural convection, or is assisted via a blower (usually at the bottom of the firefox, sucking in air and "pushing" it up the channels on the sides and rear)

Wondering if there is a heat loss (due to heat transfer) via this operation, or if a free standing stove, which radiates heat unencumbered around all sides, (minus the rear heat shield), and (especially) the top of the stove.

Bottom line question (for those who'd like to answer in a few words): Which is a better heater? Stand Alone Woodstove, or a good ZC Fireplace. (such as the PE Summit vs PE ZC comparison referred to by begreen)


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2017)

No more heat lost in a good ZC design then there would be with an insert and perhaps a bit less if it keeps the convection jacket around the firebox a little hotter. Better is subjective. Better looking is a matter of choice. Better heating could depend on the heating task and house layout. A wood stove is an area heater. So is a ZC fireplace, but many offer optional remote ducting of the heat that can help with heat distribution to areas a wood stove might not reach.


----------



## GrannyM (Jan 29, 2017)

I really like the looks of the wood stove alcove.  I thought a very low speed blower might be installed in the alcove?  Anybody done this?  This is all new construction so we aren't having to remake anything.


----------

